# Excersise that's free



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 22, 2010)

hello my lovelies, I am wonering if you can help me. I am looking to get myself fit and healthy (the oh noticed my heart rate is a little fast earlier on and i wasn't doing anything ). As you know, money is tight for me at the moment, so i was wondering if you could suggest any ways of excersising that are well...free?

i wanted to start swimming, but alas it costs. Running...well, I doubt i could get to the end of the street (and don't have running shoes either *hides*). Am running out of ideas...


----------



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam,
Go to a charity shop and buy a video or dvd on fitness - get an old 80's one - they seem to move very quickly and they are great fun! My 2 daughters have one and they cant stop laughing when they do it but they are both very fit and muscly!

Or do you have a car boot near you? If you dont like any of the above - why dont you offer to do dog walking in your area? Keep fit and earn money!Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2010)

You've got a boyfriend haven't you Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 22, 2010)

Einstein said:


> You've got a boyfriend haven't you Sam?



LOL DAVID!  cheeky 



			
				Bev said:
			
		

> Sam,
> Go to a charity shop and buy a video or dvd on fitness - get an old 80's one - they seem to move very quickly and they are great fun! My 2 daughters have one and they cant stop laughing when they do it but they are both very fit and muscly!
> 
> Or do you have a car boot near you? If you dont like any of the above - why dont you offer to do dog walking in your area? Keep fit and earn money!Bev



oooh great idea on both counts there bev. Sounds like a plan for tomorrow. As for the dog walking, oooooooooh that sounds brill! How would I go about advertising though? Local paper or noticeboard?

Defo gunna pick up a cheap excersise dvd tomorrow. I'm sure matt will love laughing at me


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 22, 2010)

Put the radio on and dance around the kitchen vigorously!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 22, 2010)

Have stairs? Step on and off the first stair - cans of beans or similar make good alternative hand weights. 

Have an ipod? Put various speeds of music on it, and walk according the to beat, getting gradually faster. 

Own a skipping rope? Skipping is great exercise. If not, look in the supermarket or a pound shop.They're really cheap

Go down to your local library, and check out their fitness DVD's. They'll either be free or a couple of quid a week. See which ones you like, then wait a few months and buy them for half the price they'll be now in HMV or on Amazon.

Check out your freecycle for fitness equipment people don't want any more.

If you're on JSA, you might be able to get a free leisure centre pass. I got a heavily discounted pass when I was between jobs. 

Put on some music, and dance like an idiot. Do star jumps. Even hoover - housework can burn a lot of calories.


Just some ideas


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> LOL DAVID! cheeky


 
I was only meaning he could buy you some trainers for your next birthday, a bit in advance 

As for the dog walking, under most Dog Control Orders 'professional dog walkers' e.g. charging are required to have a maximum of four dogs out with them at any time.

You also need to sort out insurance if you're doing that, it's ok if it's just for a few neighbours, but as soon as it becomes a business the risk is quite considerable.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 22, 2010)

xD I just found mr motivator's dvd on amazon for ?2. I might just have to get it  because well...its mr motivator hahahaha.

I like the idea of getting some from the library as i could er...use my computer to good effect there.....*whistles*




matt just said to me...you're not standing in front of the tv doing stuff. you'll look like a *expletive*


----------



## am64 (Jan 22, 2010)

no dog sam you could always become a volunteer dog walker

http://www.cinnamon.org.uk/

excellent organisation


----------



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> xD I just found mr motivator's dvd on amazon for ?2. I might just have to get it  because well...its mr motivator hahahaha.
> 
> I like the idea of getting some from the library as i could er...use my computer to good effect there.....*whistles*



NOT MR MOTIVATOR...................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.........DONT DO IT SAM.................. I will ask my girls which cheesy one they use for motivation and let you know.
Dog walking - just do a printout off your computer for the local old folk -they will be happy that someone is walking their dog! No need to make it complicated at all.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 22, 2010)

how about tae-bo?


----------



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

Jane Fonda's - walk yourself thin and the ministry of sound dance - great fun!Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 22, 2010)

ministry of dance...oooooh noooo...is that like what i call 'push it up' music? I think if I got that, Matt would throw it out of the window while i laugh at the dvd smashing into a thousand shiny pieces 

I found this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Billy-Blanks-Tae-Bo-Vol-DVD/dp/B0000634ED/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top, tae-bo dvd which was all the rage a while ago. I used to do karate so it could work very well

i just brought it with the last of my amazon voucher. How exciting


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 23, 2010)

I have done Davina's and the pump it up fitness dvd's recently and found them pretty good. get Matt to join in, It was more fun when I did it with my partner, bouncing off each other and the furniture.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 24, 2010)

I "stole" My sisters dance/exercise dvd plus the other half bought me an exercise bike - ?35 from asda and its great!!!


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Go walking, no special equipment needed can be achieved anywhere and any time. Pace can be upped as you get fitter, start at gentle saunter and get to power walking very quickly. (I am at the marching stage myself). works a treat.
Enjoy!


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Have to agree with Jimbo...walking costs nothing and this is how i'm gonna get going (when i get off this p.c that is!)

I used to swim a lot...great exercise but went shortly after diagnosis and went a bit overboard...wondered why i conked out (hadn't exercised for a very long time).....start off slowly then increase...best way to go.

p.s i LOVED Mr Motivators Bums, legs and tums back in the days when i was fitter!


----------



## caroleann (Mar 17, 2010)

I got my self a hula hoop although it hits the floor more the it stays on my waist ooops havent got a waiste wonder if thats why
Carole


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Staggering to and from a variety of fine ale houses?


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 20, 2010)

why dont you see if any one is giving away or cheap excercise machine i use gumtree and also ad trader pending where you live there is also scots ads all on the net or check local papers in the libary


----------



## bigwayne (Oct 8, 2010)

try freecycle or freegle, see if you can get hold of a bike, if you can, start with a gentle 400yds, next day, go 50 yds further when you get used to it set you goals a bit higher.

I started cycling again in march and can quite happily do 20 miles in a couple of hours (10 miles each way, on a proper cycle route away from traffic)


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2010)

Parkruns are in many locations on Saturday mornings (9am in England, Northern Ireland & Wales; 9.30am in Scotland); all are free. No need to run all the way (5km), until you feel you can. Just need to register before 6pm on Friday evening on www.parkrun.com 
Sometimes runners get freebies such as vouchers for running shops, energy gels and energy drink powder sachets.


----------



## CarolK (Oct 12, 2010)

go on thinqfitness.com and they have lots of free exercise routines to watch. You can do them right in front of your computer screen!


----------

